# حصرياً : برنامج Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff 2011



## المساااااح (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*Quantity Takeoff 2011*
​
Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff software enables cost estimators to easily bring together design data, high-quality images, and precise design information from intelligent design applications such as AutoCAD®, Revit® Architecture, and AutoCAD® Civil 3D®, as well as from nonintelligent CAD data and image formats such as .jpg and .tif. 
With Quantity Takeoff, estimators can leverage property data to automatically or manually measure, count, and price building objects such as walls, doors, and windows. The results can be printed, exported to Microsoft® Excel®, or published to Autodesk® DWF™. In this way, Autodesk Quantity Takeoff comprehensively supports the design-to-cost-estimating workflow.​
Autodesk Quantity Takeoff has the following capabilities
· Quickly and easily count and quantify all of your design data 
· Search takeoff allows for rapid takeoff of similar drawing objects 
· Manual takeoff support for image files such as .jpg, .tif, and .pdf 
· Mark up and round-trip your comments with integrated redlining tools 
· Visual cross-referencing enable you to locate a single item across all project documents with a single click 
· Unlimited component sub-assemblies allow you to categorize and count materials to a virtually infinite level of detail​_Links :_​http://www.filesonic.com/file/31457519/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part01.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31457521/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part02.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31457523/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part03.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31457525/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part04.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31457527/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part05.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31457529/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part06.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31457531/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part07.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31457533/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part08.rar​​http://www.filesonic.com/file/31457535/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part09.rar
​​​​​


----------



## المساااااح (14 نوفمبر 2010)

دى روابط النسخة 2010 ...وكراك ال2010 بيشتغل عليها تماااام .....
http://www.mediafire.com/?btz2djctmmahw1m
http://www.mediafire.com/?k75g22hsl98msis
http://www.mediafire.com/?bgit23fo0piyhfh
http://www.mediafire.com/?3p3hrc1wcehljfw
الكراك 2010 :
http://www.mediafire.com/?cnmwwizfnnz


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 نوفمبر 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
دائما تاتي بالجديد المفيد


----------



## مها محمد محمد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مها محمد محمد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

عايز الكراك برنامج Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff 2011 
الكراك اللى مع البرنامج يعطى رسالة خطا
ومحتاجة البرنامج جد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مها محمد محمد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*عايزة الكراك لبرنامج Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff 2011 
الكراك اللى مع البرنامج يعطى رسالة خطا
ومحتاجة البرنامج جد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااا*
يا ريت ترفعه لوحده
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
يا اخى​


----------



## مها محمد محمد (17 نوفمبر 2010)

الكراك يا جماعة الخير


----------



## fgl2025 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

كل الشكر للمهندس المساح وكل مشرفي وأعضاء المنتدى العظيم وكل عام مزيد من التقدم والإزدهار


----------



## kirla_81 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك على هذا المجهود


----------



## المساااااح (20 نوفمبر 2010)

عذرا على التأخير يا جماعة فى الرد لانى لسة راجع من مكة . عقبالكو جميعاً وتحجو ان شاء الله ... دا كراك 2011 :
http://www.mediafire.com/?wzos2uq4hbeh3ks


----------



## attractive6 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا جماعة لكن الكراك لا يعمل .. أرجو المساعدة .. حتى الكراك الجديد لا يعمل


----------



## attractive6 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

يا جماعة .. هل أحد استخدم الكراك للنسخة 2011 واشتغل معاه ؟
مهندسة مها ، هل اشتغل معاكي الكراك ؟
الكراك ما بيشتغلش !!!


----------



## attractive6 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بانتظار جواب للكراك يا جماعة ؟


----------



## المساااااح (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الكراك 2011 مش شغال .. وعفوا يا جماعه انا بدور على الكراك وربنا ييسر ان شاء الله .. الصبر وان شاء الله نلاقيه


----------



## m_sweedy (23 نوفمبر 2010)

البرنامج ده شكله جامد 

الف شكر وجارى التحميل


----------



## sur_jeh (24 نوفمبر 2010)

سعيكم مشكور وذنبكم مغفور انشاء اللة
بورك مسعاكم للخير والمعرفة


----------



## eng_ismail2006 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مها محمد محمد قال:


> عايز الكراك برنامج Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff 2011
> الكراك اللى مع البرنامج يعطى رسالة خطا
> ومحتاجة البرنامج جد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



انا حملت البرنامج بالكراك , والكراك فعلا شغال معايا












لتحميل الكراك

http://www.multiupload.com/P69F8GOGO2


----------



## أيهم عقيل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng_ismail2006 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

هاه ,,, حد جرب الكراك تاني ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Rocker (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## عبدالكريم الحداد (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الكراك لا يعمل


----------



## عبدالكريم الحداد (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن من لدية طلب كراك برنامج Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff 2011 Build 4.0.26.0 يحملة وشكرا مقدما للجميع.


----------



## عبدالكريم الحداد (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن من لدية كراك برنامج Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff 2011 Build 4.0.26.0 يحملة وشكرا مقدما للجميع.


----------



## محمد لبيب الهابط (5 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن اعادة تحميل الجزء الثالث part 3 من نسخة 2010 لانه مش راضي يحمل


----------



## hezzat (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخوة العزاء الكراك يطلب ان يكون مع استخدامة مع صفحة license تلك هى المشكلة ومطلوب أحد متخصص يفتينا فى ذلك .


----------



## ahmadj5 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و مشكووووووور


----------



## civileng_2008 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*رابط غير فعال*

ارجو اعادة تحميل part 3 في روابط Quantity Takeoff 2010 
الرابط الموجود غير صالح


----------



## Hamouda Ali (27 ديسمبر 2010)

رابط رقم 3 لنسخة 2010 ياجماعة الخير من فضلكم


----------



## ROUDS (28 ديسمبر 2010)

برجاء اعاده رفع الجزء الثالث من نسخة 2010


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (29 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?bgit23fo0piyhfh هذا الرابط لايعمل, الرجاء إعادة رفعه وشكرا للمساعدة............


----------



## fsfs (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*اعادة تحميل الجزء الثالث part 3 من نسخة 2010*

بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ارجو اعادة تحميل الجزء الثالث part 3 من نسخة 2010 
وشكرا على المجهودات الرائعة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم :12:


----------



## fsfs (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ارجو اعادة تحميل الجزء الثالث part 3 من نسخة 2010 
وشكرا على المجهودات الرائعة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم :12:*​


----------



## fsfs (29 ديسمبر 2010)

* ارجو اعادة تحميل الجزء الثالث part 3 من نسخة 2010 
*​


----------



## eljumbazy143 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شباب انا حملت 2011
وعندي جميع الملفات لكن لا اعرف كيف انصبه!!!
كيف التنصيب


----------



## eljumbazy143 (2 يناير 2011)

شباب انا حملت 2011
وعندي جميع الملفات لكن لا اعرف كيف انصبه!!!
كيف التنصيب


----------



## eljumbazy143 (4 يناير 2011)

وينكم ياشباب؟؟
طلبت المساعدة


----------



## eljumbazy143 (5 يناير 2011)

شباب اواجه مشكلة في التركيب..
انا نزلته مرتين وللأن اواجه نفس المشكلة!!!!
ياريت الاخوان يساعدوني صار لي اكثر من اسبوع!!
نزلت تسعة اجزاء ولما افتح الجزء الاول يقولي يبي الجزء رقم صفر (يعني اللي قبله)
ولما افتح الجزء الاول يقولي يبي الملف اللي بعده غير موجود وهلم جرا .
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زهزوه (7 يناير 2011)

سلام عليكم شباب هذا رابط مباشر فايل تورنت 
http://search.utorrent.com/search.php?q=autodesk%20quantity%20takingoff%202011&e=http%3a%2f%2fwww.bittorrent.com%2fsearch%3fclient%3dutorrent2200%26search%3d&u=1&source=tb


----------



## eljumbazy143 (7 يناير 2011)

هلا اخي زهزوه لقد دخلت الى الرابط لكني وجدت عدة روابط لتنزيل البرنامج اعلى واحد فيهم رابط بمساحة 380 ميجابايت..
هل معقولة هذا البرنامج الضخم مساحته 380 فقط؟!!!
هل نزلت البرنامج من هنا واشتغل معاك بالكامل؟؟
عموما انا بحثت في ملفات التورنت ووجدت فايل بمساحة 1800 ميجابيات هل هذ هو البرنامج؟؟ ياليت اللي عنده خبره يساعدني.
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## زهزوه (7 يناير 2011)

eljumbazy143 قال:


> هلا اخي زهزوه لقد دخلت الى الرابط لكني وجدت عدة روابط لتنزيل البرنامج اعلى واحد فيهم رابط بمساحة 380 ميجابايت..
> هل معقولة هذا البرنامج الضخم مساحته 380 فقط؟!!!
> هل نزلت البرنامج من هنا واشتغل معاك بالكامل؟؟
> عموما انا بحثت في ملفات التورنت ووجدت فايل بمساحة 1800 ميجابيات هل هذ هو البرنامج؟؟ ياليت اللي عنده خبره يساعدني.
> شكرا جزيلا


 اخي ادخل على هذا الرابط ستفتح لك صفحة بحث عدة روابط عن البرنامج ,إختر أخر رابط من الصفحة , ستدخلك على الصفحة المطلوبة للبرنامج ومنها تستطيع تنزيل فايل التورنت للبرنامج وحجمه 1.8 جبيجا 
http://search.utorrent.com/search.p...rch?client=utorrent2200&search=&u=1&source=tb


----------



## زهزوه (7 يناير 2011)

أخي eljumbazy جربهذا الرابط
http://search.utorrent.com/search.php?q=autodesk%20quantity%20takeoff%202011&e=http%3a%2f%2fgoogle.com%2fsearch%3fq%3d&u=1&source=tb


----------



## عبدالكريم الحداد (7 يناير 2011)

Abu Bakr Mohamed K قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?bgit23fo0piyhfh هذا الرابط لايعمل, الرجاء إعادة رفعه وشكرا للمساعدة............



الاخوة الاعزاء جميعا بعد بحث طويل اليكم رابط مباشر للبرنامج 
Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff 2010
http://trials.autodesk.com/akdlm/dl...antity_Takeoff_2010_English_SLD_Win_32Bit.exe

وكذلك فقد وجدت كراك فعال وشغال للنسحة 2011

والتحميل من المرفقات كراك Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff 2011


----------



## eljumbazy143 (8 يناير 2011)

مهندسينا الاعزاء شاكر لكم تعاونكم وانشاءالله اعمالكم تصب في ميزان الحسنات,
جاري التحميل والتجربة والfeedback سوف تحصلون عليه بعد التجربة انشاءالله.
دمتم بود


----------



## eljumbazy143 (8 يناير 2011)

مهندسنا عبد الكريم
ياريت تشرح لنا طريقة تنصيب او تركيب الكراك
لانني لم اوفق تركيبه
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## زهزوه (8 يناير 2011)

> وكذلك فقد وجدت كراك فعال وشغال للنسحة 2011


شكراً لك أخ عبد الكريم على الكراك شغال مية مية , حبذا لو حد عنده شرح عن البرنامج أو فيديو أو tutorial


----------



## عبدالكريم الحداد (8 يناير 2011)

eljumbazy143 قال:


> مهندسنا عبد الكريم
> ياريت تشرح لنا طريقة تنصيب او تركيب الكراك
> لانني لم اوفق تركيبه
> شكرا جزيلا



اخي بكل بساطة انسخ الملفات بامتداد DLL الى مجلد البرنامج ووافق على الاستبدال.



زهزوه قال:


> شكراً لك أخ عبد الكريم على الكراك شغال مية مية , حبذا لو حد عنده شرح عن البرنامج أو فيديو أو tutorial



http://engcity.com/videos/292/autodesk-quantity-takeoff-lesson-1
http://engcity.com/videos/293/autodesk-quantity-takeoff-lesson-2
http://engcity.com/videos/294/autodesk-quantity-takeoff-lesson-3


----------



## eljumbazy143 (9 يناير 2011)

هلا مهندسينا
لا ادري اين الخلل عندي حيث الكراك مش شغال معي
انا حاولت انزل الترايال من الرابط الذي وضعه المهندس عبدالكريم لكنه يقول انه الرابط غير موجود ولهذا بحثت عن الترايال في نفس موقع اوتوديسك الرسمي ونزلته وركبته حوالي 850 ميجا.
عموما نزلت الكراك الذي وضعه المهندس عبدالكريم واتبعت التعليمات بحذافيرها ونسخت الملفات للعلم لم يطلب مني الموافقة على الاستبدال!!

المشكلة الاولى انه كلما افتح البرنامج يظهر لي خياران الاول يطلب التفعيل والثاني اكمال الاستخدام المحدود وصار لي يوم واحد مركب البرنامج ولهذا بقى لي 29 يوما فقط.
ولهذا ولعدم عمل الكراك معي اضطررت لاختيار الاستخدام المحدود.

المشكلة الثانية عندما اريد فتح خريطة يقولي 
autodesk cannot find an application is needed to open to import this file type
click link below to download a free DWG viewing software
ويعطيني رابط تنزيل 
true view

علما بانه تم تركيبه حيث انه ينزل تلقائيا مع برنامج quantity take off
ولهذا هو مركب عندي اصلا..عموما عندما انسدت الابواب في وجهي اضطررت ان اخضع للخيار الثاني الا وهو تنزيل برنامج true view الذي هو مركب عندي اصلا...نزلت البرنامج وعندما حاولت تركيبه لم تكن زر التركيب مفعلة في البرنامج حيث ظهر لي خطأ مفاده انه true view مركب اصلا..

لا ادري اين انا حيث هذه المره الاولى التي تحصل لي.
علما بأنني استخدم ويندوز 7 واستخدم اوتوكاد 2008 هذا اذا كان له علاقة اصلا..

شكرا لكم جزيلا


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (9 يناير 2011)

قمة الابداع والسخاء.............مشكور........


----------



## eljumbazy143 (16 يناير 2011)

هلا مهندسينا
لا ادري اين الخلل عندي حيث الكراك مش شغال معي
انا حاولت انزل الترايال من الرابط الذي وضعه المهندس عبدالكريم لكنه يقول انه الرابط غير موجود ولهذا بحثت عن الترايال في نفس موقع اوتوديسك الرسمي ونزلته وركبته حوالي 850 ميجا.
عموما نزلت الكراك الذي وضعه المهندس عبدالكريم واتبعت التعليمات بحذافيرها ونسخت الملفات للعلم لم يطلب مني الموافقة على الاستبدال!!

المشكلة الاولى انه كلما افتح البرنامج يظهر لي خياران الاول يطلب التفعيل والثاني اكمال الاستخدام المحدود وصار لي يوم واحد مركب البرنامج ولهذا بقى لي 29 يوما فقط.
ولهذا ولعدم عمل الكراك معي اضطررت لاختيار الاستخدام المحدود.

المشكلة الثانية عندما اريد فتح خريطة يقولي 
autodesk cannot find an application is needed to open to import this file type
click link below to download a free DWG viewing software
ويعطيني رابط تنزيل 
true view

علما بانه تم تركيبه حيث انه ينزل تلقائيا مع برنامج quantity take off
ولهذا هو مركب عندي اصلا..عموما عندما انسدت الابواب في وجهي اضطررت ان اخضع للخيار الثاني الا وهو تنزيل برنامج true view الذي هو مركب عندي اصلا...نزلت البرنامج وعندما حاولت تركيبه لم تكن زر التركيب مفعلة في البرنامج حيث ظهر لي خطأ مفاده انه true view مركب اصلا..

لا ادري اين انا حيث هذه المره الاولى التي تحصل لي.
علما بأنني استخدم ويندوز 7 واستخدم اوتوكاد 2008 هذا اذا كان له علاقة اصلا..

شكرا لكم جزيلا


----------



## ابن البرج (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الجهد المبذول


----------



## diaa_500 (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا علي إسهاماتكم علي تطوير الفكر الهندسي في المنطقة العربية


----------



## eljumbazy143 (22 يناير 2011)

شباب انا حاولت انزل من الرابط يطلع لي الخطأ التالي!!
Error Processing Trial Download Request


----------



## الكينج مجدى (6 فبراير 2011)

بالله عليكم الرابط التالت من ميديا فاير مش شغال
ارجوكم حد يرفعه تانى


----------



## dahbour (10 فبراير 2011)

سلام عليكم 
مشكور على جهدك 
بس بعينك الله الرابط الثالث مو شغال


----------



## sameh elgebali (16 فبراير 2011)

Part 3 لا يعمل
لا يمكن تنزيله ولاحظ ظهور رسالة Invalid or Deleted File عند التحميل
ماذا أفعل؟


----------



## sameh elgebali (24 فبراير 2011)

الرابط الثالث لا يعمل


----------



## spreis2002 (2 مارس 2011)

اخوان رجاءً ممكن حد يعيد رفع الرابط الثالث.. يعني مش معقول حد يبخل علينا برفعه مرة ثانية.. رجاءً رجاءً..


----------



## awabtaha (2 أبريل 2011)

[وكذلك فقد وجدت كراك فعال وشغال للنسحة 2011]

thanks a lot it works with me
thanks again


----------



## ahmedalmaheyt (9 أبريل 2011)

المساااااح قال:


> دى روابط النسخة 2010 ...وكراك ال2010 بيشتغل عليها تماااام .....
> http://www.mediafire.com/?btz2djctmmahw1m
> http://www.mediafire.com/?k75g22hsl98msis
> http://www.mediafire.com/?bgit23fo0piyhfh
> ...


الرابط الثالث للبرنامج على الميديا فيرا لبرنامج 2010 غير شغال


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أبريل 2011)

ahmedalmaheyt قال:


> الرابط الثالث للبرنامج على الميديا فيرا لبرنامج 2010 غير شغال


هذا المشكلة واجهت جميع الاخوة سوف نبعث برسالة خاصة لصاحب لرفع الملفات مرة اخرة


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (18 أبريل 2011)

الرابط الثالث لا يعمل 
ممكن من احد ممن حمل البرنامج يرفع لنا هذا الجز مرة ثانية 
وشكراااااااااااااا للجميع


----------



## emam1000 (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ياؤيت بعد كده تحط لينك مباشر بالله


----------



## ModyMmaa (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا واعطاك علما 
واتمني لك المزيد والمزيد


----------



## eng md (4 مايو 2011)

الرابط الثالث غير موجود في 2010 ياريت تعيد رفعه بسرعة لاني محتاجه جدا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaldoonfreehat (6 مايو 2011)

اخي الكريم الرابط الثالث غير موجود في 2010 هل من الممكن إعادة رفعه وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## eng_sabba7 (6 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير جميعا


----------



## جمعة طلبة (24 مايو 2011)

نرجو من الله انه يكرمكم


----------



## وائل مختار المصري (26 مايو 2011)

lمشككككككككككور بس الرابط رقم 3 في برنامج 2010 لايعمل نامل رفع رابط اخر


----------



## wagih khalid (7 نوفمبر 2011)

_*
تسلم يا مساح يا جامد
:28:
*_​


----------



## mohamedsalem75 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر يامهندسين الخير على هذا المجهود الطيب وعلى اى حال هذا شرح الفديو بالعربي لنفس البرنامج ولكن للنسخة 2009 والاختلاف بسيط تحياتى 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T9zrTMgvUA&feature=related


----------



## ابو ريوف2 (2 مايو 2013)

ياليت احد يجيب روابط شرح لبرنامج فظلا وليس امرا 
وما هو افضل برنامج للحصر حديد والتسعير القواعد والميدات والرقاب والقواعد بارك الله فيكم وياليت مع الشرح


----------



## hamedodah (20 سبتمبر 2013)

:8:


----------

